# Setzkescher an den Kanälen



## kevinho (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallöchen,
ich wüsste gerne mal ob jemand einen Setzkescher an Kanälen benutzt. Da ist es Verboten und wo anders ist es Erlaubt.
Wollte gerne einen beim Feedern benutzen.

Wäre über ein paar antworten sehr glücklich


----------



## HD4ever (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*

dachte die sind überall verboten ?|kopfkrat


----------



## sonstwer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*

Hi!

Nein, die sind nicht überall verboten. In Vielen (nicht allen) DAV-Gewässern Berlins und Brandenburgs sind sie unter bestimmten Umständen erlaubt.

Es werden da aber Anforderungen gestellt, an die man sich unbedingt halten sollte.
So sollte der Setzkescher nach meinen Informationen mindestens 3,5m lang sein und aus knotenlosem Netz bestehen.

Er sollte vollständig ausgestreckt und unter Wasser sein. Senkrecht hängend ist nicht erwünscht.

Am Wichtigsten ist aber, daß er vor Wellenschlag geschützt ist.
Also in Kanälen mit Schiffahrt wird es wohl generell nix mit Setzkescher.

Soweit meine Infos dazu für den Bereich DAV BErlin-Brandenburg.
Wies in anderen BL aussieht, weiß ich nicht.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*

Von Bundesland zu Bundesland und in den Ländern von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich - immer vorher genau beim Bewirtschafter informieren.


----------



## kevinho (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*

Wollte den am Rhein herne kanal benutzen =)

LFV mal anfragen =)

Dank euch für die antworten


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Nein, die sind nicht überall verboten. In Vielen (nicht allen) DAV-Gewässern Berlins und Brandenburgs sind sie unter bestimmten Umständen erlaubt.
> 
> Es werden da aber Anforderungen gestellt, an die man sich unbedingt halten sollte.
> So sollte der Setzkescher nach meinen Informationen mindestens 3,5m lang sein und aus knotenlosem Netz bestehen.
> ...


 
Das gilt im Groben auch genau so für Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## Dunraven (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*

Ebenfalls Niedersachsen, wobei da die einzige erlaubte Nutzung beim Hegefischen mit Umsetzen ist, und da auch nur für die Fische um die es beim Umsetzen geht. 

Ich benutze oft Setzkescher an Kanälen. Jetzt ist aber auch die Frage was ist für Dich ein Kanal? Kanäle bedeuten hier bei mir z.B. in der Mehrheit 10-15m Breite, einige wenige auch 25-35m. Die schmalen sind 80-150cm tief und es gibt keinen oder wenig Bootsverkehr. So ein Kanal ist aber sicher nicht vergleichbar mit dem Mittellandkanal, ect. Da passen schon eher die aus Holland, wo der ja vorgeschrieben ist bei den meisten Fischen. Da nutze ich den halt immer. Die Kanäle haben da auch schon mal 40m Breite und fette Transportschiffe. 

Aber wenn Du wissen willst ob Du den beim Fischen nutzen darfst, dann musst Du schauen was Dein Bundesland vorschreibt, und Dein Verein. Aus ja nutze ich oder nein nutze ich nicht, kannst Du nicht erfahren ob es bei Dir denn erlaubt ist.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*

Also hier in Brandenburg sind stzkescher nach dem Fischereigesetz ausdrücklich erlaubt. Dazu steht das der kescher eine AUSREICHENDE LÄNGE haben mus, was immer das heissen mag , das steht nämlich nicht im gesetz. Desweiteren steht dort das man den Kescher nicht vom Boot aus eisetzen darf. Wenn man einenSetzkescher benutzt so muss dieser gegen die Strömung verankert sein , wobei steine oder gewicht im kescher schon aus waidgerechtigkeit verboten sin. Bei Wettkämpfen hier in Brandenburg wird das mindestmaß auf 3,50 meter festgelegt. Ich find es eine schöne sache wenn man die tiere nicht alle erschlägt sondern sie nach einem angeln in andere gewässer umsetzt. So wird hier nämlich verfahren wenn der Setzkescher bei einem Event erlaubt ist vom veranstalter. Aber wie gesagt das weiss ich nur von uns hier in Brandenburg, wie es anderswo ist , keine Ahnung. schreibt dazu , es würde mich sehr interessieren.|wavey:


----------



## Purist (13. November 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich find es eine schöne sache wenn man die tiere nicht alle erschlägt sondern sie nach einem angeln in andere gewässer umsetzt. So wird hier nämlich verfahren wenn der Setzkescher bei einem Event erlaubt ist vom veranstalter. Aber wie gesagt das weiss ich nur von uns hier in Brandenburg, wie es anderswo ist , keine Ahnung. schreibt dazu , es würde mich sehr interessieren.|wavey:


In Hessen erlaubt, außer an Rhein und Main,.. aber richtige Verankerung, mindestens 3,50m lang und 50cm Durchmesser ist ebenso Pflicht wie die Tatsache, dass deine "schöne Sache" hier gegen das Gesetz verstößt. Alle im Setzkescher gehälterten Fische darfst du anschließend abschlagen, weil sie nicht zurück- oder umgesetzt werden dürfen. So dient der Setzkescher eben nur als Frischhaltemöglichkeit, durch Lebendhälterung im Gewässer, für warme Tage.


----------



## antonio (13. November 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*



Purist schrieb:


> In Hessen erlaubt, außer an Rhein und Main,.. aber richtige Verankerung, mindestens 3,50m lang und 50cm Durchmesser ist ebenso Pflicht wie die Tatsache, dass deine "schöne Sache" hier gegen das Gesetz verstößt. Alle im Setzkescher gehälterten Fische darfst du anschließend abschlagen, weil sie nicht zurück- oder umgesetzt werden dürfen. So dient der Setzkescher eben nur als Frischhaltemöglichkeit, durch Lebendhälterung im Gewässer, für warme Tage.



das dürfte in (fast)allen figes, wo der setzkescher erlaubt; so geregelt sein.
für die umsetzaktionen bei hegefischen etc, wird der veranstalter dann ne ausnahmegenehmigung von der fischereibehörde besitzen.

antonio


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*

Stimmt das hatte ich ja vergessen . Hier in BRB musst du auch leider aller im setzkescher gehälterten Fische abschlagen. Stimmt eine Sondergenehmigung zum umsetzen der Tiere ist erforderlich. Ich finde es trotzdem besser die fische in andere geschädigte gewässer oder gewässer mit wenig Weissfischbestand umzusetzen als pauschal alles tot zu schlagen.#6


----------



## antonio (13. November 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Stimmt das hatte ich ja vergessen . Hier in BRB musst du auch leider aller im setzkescher gehälterten Fische abschlagen. Stimmt eine Sondergenehmigung zum umsetzen der Tiere ist erforderlich. Ich finde es trotzdem besser die fische in andere geschädigte gewässer oder gewässer mit wenig Weissfischbestand umzusetzen als pauschal alles tot zu schlagen.#6



das hat einzig und allein den grund, daß es experten gibt, die ihren fang im setzkescher sammeln, und sich dann zum schluß das beste raussuchen.

antonio


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*

Also die Angeln bei dehnen ich mitmache und wo denn auch der Setzkescher erlaubt ist , da wird nichts rausgesucht sondern alles mitgenommen was im Kescher ist. Wenn ich nur so für mich gehe und den SK mitnehme , da muss ich natürlich auch alle Fische töten. Nur mal so um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. Ist dann aber auch kein problem weil ich mir dann halt die Arbeit mache und die im Schnitt 15-20 kilogramm ( Ich gehe im Schnitt so immer drei bis vier Stunden) zu verarbeiten  , wird dann immer eingefroren und wenn dann etwa 50 Kilo zusammen sind werden Bouletten draus gemacht.


----------



## Dunraven (15. November 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*



antonio schrieb:


> das dürfte in (fast)allen figes, wo der setzkescher erlaubt; so geregelt sein.
> für die umsetzaktionen bei hegefischen etc, wird der veranstalter dann ne ausnahmegenehmigung von der fischereibehörde besitzen.
> 
> antonio




Das fast trifft es, denn bei uns z.B. ist genau das verboten. Laut Regelung darf er in Nds. ausschließlich zum Umsetzen genutzt werden und zu sonst nichts. Leider.


----------



## antonio (16. November 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Das fast trifft es, denn bei uns z.B. ist genau das verboten. Laut Regelung darf er in Nds. ausschließlich zum Umsetzen genutzt werden und zu sonst nichts. Leider.



das meinte ich nicht, sondern die "regel", daß im sk gehälterte fische einzutragen bei beendigung des angelns zu töten sind.
also die fische im sk zählen als verwertete fische.
es gab/gibt eben einige experten, die konnten sich beim fang nicht entscheiden mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen.
die haben dann erst mal alles in den sk gepackt und bei beendigung des angelns sich dann das beste rausgesucht aus dem sk. um dem einen riegel vorzuschieben, wurde eben die o.g. "regel" eingeführt.
wenn diese regel existiert, ist eben bei hegefischen als beispiel, ein umsetzen nicht möglich, da ja alles was sich im sk befindet getötet werden muß.
dafür gibt es dann eben die ausnahmeregeln für hegefischen etc von der behörde.

antonio


----------



## Dunraven (21. November 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher an den Kanälen*

Eben das meine ich aber ja, Fische im Setzkescher zum frisch halten ist hier verboten. Die dürfen nicht nach dem Angeln getötet werden, also ist es nicht so in allen Landesfischereigesetzen geregelt wo der Setzkescher erlaubt ist. Setzkescher fürs Frischhalten nutzen wird hier leider von der Behörde als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz angesehen und daher ausdrücklich vom Ministerium verboten. Es ist nur noch der Setzkescher ausschließlich zum Umsetzen erlaubt und für sonst nichts.


----------

